
How critical is the unpatched Nginx resolver vulnerability 3 years later? - ashitlerferad
http://blog.zorinaq.com/nginx-resolver-vulns/
======
Operyl
The article itself is from (2016), there is an update in 2018 at the top. So
.. the headline here is editorialized?

~~~
ashitlerferad
the update mentions that only half of the issues were patched.

